# Smoke Trout day 2.



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 26, 2020)

After 24 hour rest in fridge had trout for dinner.  Wow is it good.  Really nice smoke and just delicious.   Had with a patty squash I got from local farmer.  She had them this summer and they so good asked her to plant some more.  This is the last of them.  They don't get so soft like regular summer squash and good flavor.  Gonna miss them.  

Out of the smoker.






Plated not pretty.





This what patty squash look like.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks delicious we had a bunch of that squash given to us last month. Agree really good stuff. And I love trout lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2020)

MMMMmmmmm............
That Trout would make Great Picking during a Football Game!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMmmmmm............
> That Trout would make Great Picking during a Football Game!!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


I kind of used your smoking schedule.  Worked great.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 26, 2020)

So.... let me guess, your plate looked like this?    






Those patty pan squash are one of my favorites.  Smoke some ribs or something for your farmer so they keep you in veggies.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks awesome.  I love smoked fish. I need to get some of those pattypan and try them. Saw a recipe the other day for bacon and egg stuffed patty pan.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2020)

Good looking trout.  Haven't had that for ages--I'm the only one here who eats fish.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2020)

The trout looks awesome!
I know I could eat a couple of them!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 27, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Those patty pan squash are one of my favorites.  Smoke some ribs or something for your farmer so they keep you in veggies.


I take bottle of wine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I kind of used your smoking schedule.  Worked great.




That's Great !!
That's what it's there for.
I use all of my own Step by Steps too, because of my "CRS".

Bear


----------

